
A Complete Program - rmavis
http://richardmavis.info/a-complete-program
======
saagarjha
> Some might see the expansion of a single compound command into a nearly
> 200-line script as a sign of everything wrong with modern software
> development. And, on one hand, that’s a fair point. But, on the other, the
> result is pretty nice.

I wouldn't call it "everything wrong with modern software development", but I
do think that some of the spirit of the Unix philosophy, with small, simple
tools that can be composed in gestalt to get something useful, is lost with
this solution.

~~~
dlkinney
Not to mention that this is a solved problem with the "at" and friends
commands.

